# Murano rear splash panels?



## Joncleve (11 mo ago)

I am trying to identify the proper name of these so I can get the clips for them. I have searched Nissan parts and can only find reference to the splash guards that are molded to the fender well. Any help appreciated. I have a 2017 Murano SV AWD.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

They're called "Air Guides" in the catalog, the clips are p/n 01553-2DR9A. Here's the diagram:




__





Floor Fitting - 2017 Nissan Murano Base


NissanPartsDeal.com offers genuine Floor Fitting for 2017 Nissan Murano Base with great price and fast delivery.




www.nissanpartsdeal.com


----------



## Joncleve (11 mo ago)

Thank you very much!


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

You're most welcome, happy motoring!


----------

